# The maltese related VENT thread..



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Please forgive me for some of the off the wall stuff I might say here because I am currently furious.

I love my babies and would not trade them for the world. However...

Tucker pissed and pooped on the carpet this morning and I am just livid. Not only that but Rocky refused to poop outside. It is -6. I am so utterly freaking tired of winter that I could jump up and down and have a tantrum over it. I am so tired of the stupid freaking potty fight in the winters. They have to poop twice a day.

So, did Tucker potty in the house so he wouldn't have to potty outside?! That was my first though but I doubt it. What I do think is when DH took him out last night (he has the night shift) he didn't wait until Tucker pooped before coming to bed. :angry: Do we have a smiley that erupts into a shroom cloud? :exploding: That will do.

I tell him over and over again, twice a day they poop twice a freaking day! No matter how much you think they might skip it, they only skip it if they miss a meal. Isn't that the point of potty training? You get on a schedule? So you KNOW then they have to go!

I'm pretty sure that Tuck just couldn't hold it anymore.

Rocky doesn't like to poop outside when it's cold... who would. So he tries to go out to pee, come in and wants to go out again five minutes later. :angry: I don't have a fenced in yard so each trip I bundle up everyone and head out. I stood out there with him until he kept holding his little paws up. (Not to be cruel, I came in once I realized it was too much for him)

BUT BYGOD ROCKY I KNOW YOU HAVE TO POOP JUST DO IT SO WE CAN BE DONE WITH IT AND SPEND LESS TIME IN THE FREAKING COLD! :exploding:

So he's either going to beg to go back out before I leave for work or poop on my carpet.

I have tried the freaking potty pads and they refuse to use them but maybe I should start trying them again. I HATE that it gets so cold out and they have to go outside, their tiny little bodies just can't handle it.

Also.

DH says goodbye to the boys as he's leaving for work (we are all still in bed). Rocky growls because DH leans over him and I don't know if he tries to wrestle with him a little or what. But then DH gets ticked because Rocky gets a little nasty. HELLO! You pick on him ALL the time! You wrestle with him and quite frankly he's too small for it. YOU HOVER OVER HIM in a domineering and threatening position WHAT DO YOU EXPECT!!?!?!?!?!?! Plus the little guy was sleeping.

These guys are too small for rough housing. How. Many. Times. Do. I. Have. TO. FREAKING. SAY. IT!?!?!?!??!??!?!

Right, I'm an idiot, I know nothing. BTW how is it being able to get up 30 minutes before work and being able to just shower and leave? 

Tucker was displeased with me because all they got this morning was kibble. Mommy is going to work and checking out for the day. I love my husband and my dogs they are all wonderful but some days it's like they are trying to push me over the edge.  :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. It is not a nice way to begin the day or week. I have no words of wisdom for you. Belle will look and look but not get off the step. Hope the balance of the week goes better. Spring is coming.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sorry your day started out like it did. Poor boys, I think you should definitely try to potty pad train them again. I can't imagine sending mine out in this cold. And maybe you should bar DH from playing with the boys all together tip he can stop rough housing with them?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie used to poop inside bc of the cold too. We just kept taking him out or crated him if he didn't poo... Somehow (knock on wood) it seems to be working... He has been pooping outside! 

We also started giving treats right after each potty instead of when we went back inside. I sure we will still have some accidents but just keep taking them out or crating if not pooping!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh Shelly - I am sorry you are having a tough time - but your post made me laugh. I am lucky to live in a snow free country with mild weather, just a bit wet in winter, which will no doubt be a shock to Sugar, but minus 6 deg...? Yikes. Sending warm wishes and the poop control fairies to help you...


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Loved your post!!! LOL you took many of the words right out of my mouth!! We are having an ice storm now and my weekend has been similar... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How old are they? sorry I forget. are they young and not trained yet or older and partly trained but still having accidents? My suggestion is that one person take over for the potty breaks so it's consistent and until they get a routine going. you can both then share the routine later that works, (or if both work on the same routine from the start if you can).

I have to bring Jodi outside whenever I visit my parents. it's a pain but I have no choice, and sometimes it takes more time and it's frustrating and still he doesn't go, gets too cold etc. hen I have to watch him like a hawk, close bedroom doors so he doesn't poop in there on the rugs (which he has several times..UGH). then we go out again soon after, with his coat on and try again. But I'm on holidays then, there's enough time. At home I just have to get up earlier.

If I feed him as soon as I get up, he poops soon after or within 20-30 mins. we've got the routine down. If I'm in a hurry I try to get him fetching or playing for a few minutes to get things moving.

do you need more time in the mornings to make sure have enough time to get them fed and get things moving before you leave?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would give the potty pads another try. I have always trained my dogs to outside except this group, and it is so much easier! I actually began training Laurel and Violet to outside as puppies. We had to replace the fence and I started with the pee pads. If you're consistent and treat and praise, I bet they'll get it!!! 
For years I did the leash outside in the snow, rain , and sweltering weather. So happy not to have to do it!!!! Oh I don't have to clean up muddy paw prints anymore!!
Good luck Shelly !!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel for you and I know that if Izzy doesn't poop when we are outside, she will also poop in the house, Jojo will go out do his business quickly and go back inside. But not Izzy she takes forever just to find the right spot. If she gets distracted and we go inside because I am freezing, she will poop at the same place on the carpet. I know to look for it. I too have also tried the potty pads, laid them right where she poops, and she pooped right on the side of it. I feel for you, but just wanted to let you know you aren't the only one going through this. Luckily for me I have morning and night duty and pretty much make sure the poops are kept track of. My DH and I always tell each other if there was a poop or not, I think after me making him clean it up, he has realized how important tracking the poops is. Only good thing is she never pees inside, just poop.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Would you like a man's perspective? B) I guess your hubby has already giving you the male perspective :innocent: . Just kidding - discretion is the better part of valor, especially when your outnumbered hundreds to one.

Luck always seems to get into trouble just before I leave for work - he spills his dish or pees off the pad and I need to cleanup on my way out. Some mornings I think it is a plot just to keep me from getting out the door.

Honestly, pee pads are the way to go if you can get them to finally use them. They can get a bit expensive unless you use the reuseable ones, but I have had dogs needing to go out several times a day in the cold and it just is not that much fun. BTW, Luck will not use the reuseable one.

To be honest, it is just pee and poop and it can be cleaned off. Luck is very good with his pee pads but sometimes his aim is a bit off. He stands on the pad and pees on the floor. If you have a easy to clean surface, such as a laminated floor it works best. I use a steam mop a couple times a week on the floor his pads are on, it only takes a minute and I know I have sanitized the area.

In terms of the wrestling - honestly, these little ones are pretty sturdy, and Luck absolutely loves to wrestle on the floor, he will even get into a wrestling position when he wants to play like that. He will dart back and floor, run into the other room. come back and start wrestling again.

Hope tonight is a bit calmer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

olice:olice:olice:

Not sure if I should send the DH police or the poop patrol! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I meant to say, yes I do have a pee pad backup too. I put one down in the bathroom sometimes, if I know he hasn't gone and I just can't wait for him or if I know I'll be a little late getting home. Jodi came to be pee pad trained and it's ingrained in him to go on it. If he saw a paper towel he'd go on that too. 

good luck!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL. I want to thank ALL of you for your responses.  I am laughing about it now. I am going to try the potty pads again. I really think the boys hold it longer than they should especially in the winter.

Rocky will be 3 this month and Tucker 2, they are fully house trained. Our accidents are caused by a mix of horrid weather and human error. 

I normally take them out very first thing. This morning I made Tuck wait just a minute. His pee was right by the door and his poop was on the way to me so I think the poor little guy was trying to come to tell me he couldn't wait any longer.

With dh I think we will just talk a little about body language. I am no expert but I do know looming over dogs can intimidate them and I also know he loves our boys and would not want them to be afraid of him.

Now that I am at work I miss those little brats.  All three even!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi is 7 and he's still not fool proof, when he's gotta go he's going to go. I feel like I'm always on the clock to make sure I catch him before he goes. And thank heavens most of the time he'll go to the back door and I'll hear a low 'ruff' and then i'ts a snappy 'RAFF!' if I don't respond quickly enough. My life revolves around his bathroom habits. 

Crossing my fingers for the new back door mat, he hasn't used that one as a pee pad (yet). At least I know he's done it when it's done, when you have 2 you really have to watch who did what...LOL. CSI stuff! you've got it a little more complicated.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, I think you nailed it. I've come to understand whenever they do something 'bad', it's almost always human error. Little buggers somehow have us fooled into thinking they can do no wrong. 

I totally understand the cold thing. Well, I live in LA so of course at the worst it gets chilly, and G&M hate going potty outside. Can't even imagine how your boys do it in that weather. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My girls refuse to go outside if it is raining, or even if it is just wet. My solution was to train them to pee pads in the garage. Going in the garage is not the same as going in the house. Also since MiMi walks as she poops, she doesn't usually hit the pad. I don't have to have pads in the house this way. I also don't have to pick them up after one use. I usually have several on the floor and they can use them many times. 

I am so terrible. I laughed at your rant.:blush:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Shelly--So glad your feeling better in last post. Mine use pads when it's dark or I can't get there quickly. We also go out. Prob half and half. Mine like inside if at all damp. 
One thing I have learned is these little ones have tiny bladders etc. and cannot hold it for long. I try to put myself in their place with many things. Imagine you had to go like (now) but you had to wait for someone to come and dress you, leash you up and then set you on cold ground or snow. I'd pee my pants too. :HistericalSmiley: hope the pads work out.

I know it's frustrating. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Also--Shelly I use pads on screen porch too. Crack door when I first get up. Works great in am.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I have mine pee pad trained because of where I live and I my own laziness. I had years of popping up to let the dogs out.! And those were dogs who could go out in a fenced yard safely. I change the pads after one use. Do not want him walking on the wet pee pad. I crate him when gone never more than 5 hours though. I'm retired and only have a volunteer job. What about going back to basics using xpen while you are gone with pee pads? There is a spray you can buy to put additionally on pee pads. I used it when I was first training. I remember when he would stand on pee pad but the rear end was hanging off the pad. That is why I got the wee pad holder which is three sided. I don ' t use wee pads because they are too pricey. Those dogs are bonded with you. Your husband reached over you and the dog? Rough housing is considered aggressive play. But so is tug a war and my dog loves that. It is possible to retrain,my daughter did it with her rescue maltese. She used the treat method. Dogs go back to where they have peed before. Use a black lite @ night see if pee spot shows up. If it does need to clean again. I like natures way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I too have two potty methods because my dogs are:
*choose one answer: *
a)lazy 
b)spoiled 
c)both a and b 

They will NOT go outside in inclement weather. It's been raining here in Ca. the past few days and that is it! They will not go outside. So we go to plan B. I can't even imagine what mine would think if I tried to coax them to potty in sub zero snow! I take them to the garage with pee pee pads and stand there until they do the deed. And it works. And since it's the garage, it someone misses (it happens) it's not a big deal. We make the trip at least twice a day. The rest of the time its the back yard.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, my first post I have read in a while but this made me chuckle sorry, I know it is frustrating the DH that is LOL. Boo is a year and we finally dragged the potty pads out. So far Zach does use it thank god. We use the reusable one - he won't use the disposable ones -he thinks those are to be shredded. His latest thing though is now he wants to leave little surprise for us next to the toilet. I guess he thinks thats where we go so he should too!.

Now, seriously, I think you should write an illustrated book. You have a wonderful sense of humor and great story telling!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I too have two potty methods because my dogs are:
> *choose one answer: *
> a)lazy
> b)spoiled
> ...


Love it !! Sounds like us. :HistericalSmiley: mine prefer the porch.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Shelly I hope the rest of your day was better than it started out. I am soooooo lucky with Pipper. He will go outdoors no matter what the weather. Sometimes we have to pick him up for a minute to warm up his feet. He is such a good little guy. :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh my gosh, my first post I have read in a while but this made me chuckle sorry, I know it is frustrating the DH that is LOL. Boo is a year and we finally dragged the potty pads out. So far Zach does use it thank god. We use the reusable one - he won't use the disposable ones -he thinks those are to be shredded. His latest thing though is now he wants to leave little surprise for us next to the toilet. I guess he thinks thats where we go so he should too!.
> 
> Now, seriously, I think you should write an illustrated book. You have a wonderful sense of humor and great story telling!


Haha thanks  I'm glad everyone seems to have found it a bit humerous. Just typing it out helped my frustration. I'm pretty sure every year about this time, since I've had my boys, I have made a post where I whine about the cold weather and potty issues and swear I'm going to get them to use potty pads.

This time I'm going to keep trying until it works though! I swear!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Haha thanks  I'm glad everyone seems to have found it a bit humerous. Just typing it out helped my frustration. I'm pretty sure every year about this time, since I've had my boys, I have made a post where I whine about the cold weather and potty issues and swear I'm going to get them to use potty pads.
> 
> This time I'm going to keep trying until it works though! I swear!


Can you compromise and have them use a UgoDog outdoors near the door or get a grass potty patch for indoors during the winter?





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Can you compromise and have them use a UgoDog outdoors near the door or get a grass potty patch for indoors during the winter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an excellent idea Marisa and I really like it. In our current home (we rent right now) it's a duplex. We have a shared front porch, but we do have a deck/balcony out back that we could put something on-it is, unfortunately not covered though. When it snows, even the deck has to be shoveled-but I wonder if we could put something over it for when we know it's going to snow?

I will discuss our options tonight with dh and see what he thinks.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm trying to push the sunshine your way.....

I think this winter has been overly brutal for most and everyone is ready for spring....


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Shelly..my sista I feel your pain. I do not think it is the dogs that are so bothersome....... It is the **** has literally froze over winter.....especially up here this year. Fill your tub, make a pina-colada, blow up a palm tree and put on some Marley and head to islands of your mind for an hour! I'll see you there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> This is an excellent idea Marisa and I really like it. In our current home (we rent right now) it's a duplex. We have a shared front porch, but we do have a deck/balcony out back that we could put something on-it is, unfortunately not covered though. When it snows, even the deck has to be shoveled-but I wonder if we could put something over it for when we know it's going to snow?
> 
> I will discuss our options tonight with dh and see what he thinks.


In Greece we had a designated puppy balcony (totally puppy proof) and we made a little cover with a child's table which we put plywood around w.an open end at one end & a door at the other---pushed against the wall so covered on 3 sides & the top. It worked great for rain days. I actually put pee pads in it to encourage Lisi to go!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

You made me laugh, I know that isn't any help for you, but you cheered me up about my day. A couple of things that I did when Nicky was a pup that I will now do with all my dogs. I taught him to ring a bell when he needs to go outside. (It's a cowbell that hangs low right beside the door). This has been so helpful when it comes to others knowing what he needs. My husband and I also always said "do your duty" when he was going to the bathroom when we were training him. Now he knows when we say that he needs to get down to business. We now have automatic doors but it isn't something he has forgotten. He recently had surgery and has a "cone" on so he can't go through the automatic door. He still knows to ring the bell, and today I was very short on time, told him "do your duty" and he got right to it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It doesn't get really cold here which this year I am glad of. What a winter. I feel so bad for everyone. Even my relatives in mid south have had it bad. :w00t: 

but I hate the hot ground here for so many months when we cant take our walks!! :angry: I have to use a stroller but I wish they could walk. shoot, my neighbors prob think I'm a kook out there touching the road all time :goof: but it doesn't take long for their little paws to feel it, hot or cold. :blink:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Sometimes you just have an interest day with your fluffs. There are many times I get annoyed or frustrated but then when she is doing something funny I can't help but to laugh. Today I washed my bedding and I was trying to put the sheets on the bed so Maddie bolts in and lays dead center of the bed rolling around so it was impossible for me to put the sheet on.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> It doesn't get really cold here which this year I am glad of. What a winter. I feel so bad for everyone. Even my relatives in mid south have had it bad. :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> but I hate the hot ground here for so many months when we cant take our walks!! :angry: I have to use a stroller but I wish they could walk. shoot, my neighbors prob think I'm a kook out there touching the road all time :goof: but it doesn't take long for their little paws to feel it, hot or cold. :blink:



I agree- it amazes me that people don't think the asphalt in parking lots don't burn their paws!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Haha thanks  I'm glad everyone seems to have found it a bit humerous. Just typing it out helped my frustration. I'm pretty sure every year about this time, since I've had my boys, I have made a post where I whine about the cold weather and potty issues and swear I'm going to get them to use potty pads.
> 
> This time I'm going to keep trying until it works though! I swear!


TREATS! That's how I trained mine. Sissy was 11 months when I got her and took some time and patience. With Sissy I finally had to bring out the x-pen and put the potty tray in it. I left the door open and when she looked like she wanted to potty I would put her in there. She learned that was the area and eventually I removed the x-pen. It will definitely be a process.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh potty pads rock!!!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry. Lily doesn't like it either. I have only really had trouble when we had about 10 inches of snow and the wind chill was almost -40. That was a rough few days.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry that your day started on such an unhappy note....I agree with everyone else who uses potty pads. Potty pads are the best thing since ice cream. Never have to worry about remembering to take Sassy out for a potty break. When we travel there is never an issue about where she can go potty.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the dirty look I got a few years ago when I tried to convince Zoe to use a pad during a hurricane. :innocent:

I am definitely using pads this time!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> This is the dirty look I got a few years ago when I tried to convince Zoe to use a pad during a hurricane. :innocent:
> 
> I am definitely using pads this time!



Haha, cracks me up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> This is the dirty look I got a few years ago when I tried to convince Zoe to use a pad during a hurricane. :innocent:
> 
> I am definitely using pads this time!


Mama Have you lost your marbles!?


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I SO agree that it would be awesome if this cold weather would finally pass! Here in my part of Pennsylvania we broke our all time record for most snow in February and have had a lot of record cold temperatures.

I can't wait for warmer weather! Many, many zero degree days. This was my pup's first winter and she is not puppy pad trained and it has been a rough one! I feel your pain. 

Looking forward to the return of spring!

Linda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> This is the dirty look I got a few years ago when I tried to convince Zoe to use a pad during a hurricane.
> 
> I can just hear it: "Do WHAT?":HistericalSmiley:


----------

